# Bama Stud



## MoonPie (Mar 17, 2014)

Little late but hope y'all enjoy this pic. Hunting mainly public land here, and bein a huntin flunky, I don't have much of a chance to git more than meat to put on the table. But heck deer, food for the family and that's what it's all about in our house. Anyway think y'all will enjoy - this was a friends kill during the Rut of Jan. '14. North Montgomery County Alabama. Private land. Think if this big hoss come by me, I'd be the one that dropped dead!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow huge deer


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome.  Record book buck right there!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 17, 2014)

wow


----------



## southernman13 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ya Wow that's incredible.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Stud for sure.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 20, 2014)

That's a hoss of a buck.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 26, 2014)

Great Buck!


----------



## buckmanmike (Apr 14, 2014)

he'd be a good un next year. Nice buck.


----------



## Doubletrouble (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks like a main frame 8 with kickers. Beautiful buck but probably won't score good with deductions.  Awesome deer anywhere!!


----------



## Hammock (Apr 29, 2014)

thats a stud! congrats to him.


----------

